# Watermelon skeeter pee



## ramsis23 (Jun 23, 2015)

Trying something a bit risky here, but if it works out it will be interesting. Obviously with watermelon I'm a bit worried about it going bad. Any words of advice?

2 bottles of 32 oz 100% lemon juice (e.g ReaLemon in the green plastic bottles or equivalent)
6lbs sugar (or 16 cups) to ferment
1lb wildflower honey
3/4 tsp tannin
6 tsp. yeast nutrient (3 now, 3 later)
2 tsp. yeast energizer (1 now, 1 later)
Approx, 4 1/2 gallons watermelon juice
Champagne yeast Slurry
Potassium metabisulfite (Kmeta)
Potassium sorbate (sorbate)
Sparkolloid


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldn't waste my time, FYI watermelon wine is the only wine I ever thru out! So I may be prejudice. But I don't see it adding much to a SP. Roy


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 23, 2015)

I made a regular batch of Skeeter Pee and flavored it with Brewers Best Watermelon flavoring. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## ramsis23 (Jun 23, 2015)

The risk of spoilage is high on my mind but I've already made it so it will be a fun experiment. About 24 hours into fermentation. It's probably been the slowest fermentation I've seen.


----------



## ramsis23 (Jun 23, 2015)

Rodnboro,

I saw some of that all my local wine/brew store and thought about it. I may turn to it if this didn't work. Thanks for the input


----------

